# Target items



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Just got back from Target and they have mini black light, mini strobe lights, mini police lights, and a mini sign that says lounge. All only cost $2.50 each. I got a black light and a strobe and will probably go back for more. Just thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought the strobe, police light, and disco balls several days ago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I bought the disco balls several days ago.


LOL, this puts such strange thoughts in my head!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw those... Other than being battery operated, do you have any feedback on them? Do they work ok? I'd like to know before I buy....thx!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

what department is this stuff in?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Normally Target has a $1.00 section at the front of the store. Lately they have been stocking higher ticket $2.50 items in the same section. I assume that's where the above mentioned items were found...I'll go check it out today, thanks for the tip, guys!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't believe you are all finding Halloween items already. Our stores around here will not put anything out until after school shopping stuff is done. I wish the little buggers would hurry up and go back to school!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Almost forgot, they also have a 4-pack of flickering tealight led candles for $2.50.
Liam, you are correct that it in the font of the store in their "dollar spot"


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

$2.50? Great! There's a Target, Big Lots, and two halloween stores that I frequent, there goes my money


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got back from Targets with Vlad.
Found items in the dollar section.
Purchased 2 mini strobes (tried them out in the store and they work fine and have an adjustable knob to control the strobe effect), 2 mini 6 inch battery operated blacklights ( should be perfect for lighting up a pic or blacklight item), 2 sets of 4 each of the tealights and a square mirror.
Mirror is mine for a dryer lint clay project I'm working on at the moment.

They also had a USB fan and a few USB LED lights.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

This isn't Halloween stuff, I think... It's back-to-school (dorm crap).... which means it will be on clearance soon!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

how large is "mini" for the blacklights?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

The mini blacklight is 6 inches long and runs on 4 AA batteries.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I bought the strobe, police light, and disco balls several days ago.


I wonder what your tie-dyed shirt looks like under all of that lighting?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> The mini blacklight is 6 inches long and runs on 4 AA batteries.


thanks


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Is anyone having any luck finding these things? I have been to four different Targets in my local area, and have had no luck. The first one I went to had four blacklights, but they were all out of their boxes, so I passed on them. Bad move in hindsight, as none of the other Targets are carrying any of the above mentioned items. Oh well...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Nothing here either. I did pick up a small battery operated screw driver though for $2.50!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Bummer...I'll keep up the search, but it's not looking promising at this point.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I wonder what your tie-dyed shirt looks like under all of that lighting?


Groovey, Man!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, here's my feedback on the items I bought. 

The strobes: Excellant for the moola. Great that they run off batteries and have a handle on the top of the unit so you can hang it from anywhere. I'm sure if you want, you could figure out a way to power them from a wall wart with an easy hack. Also the dial in the back to change flash speed is a beautiful bonus for such a cheap item.

The spinning party light: Not very quiet. It makes a grinding noise that can easily be heard from even a distance. I bought it so I could try to put some UV LEDs in it so it would light up UV paint off and on. Not sure it's worth my time. I'm not really happy with it due to the noise.

The disco ball: Good buy. For that low of a price, I can't really complain. I bought it to put some props on that I want spun around. This also makes noise, but considerably less than the party light. The noise could be covered up with ambiant sounds.

The strobe comes with batteries already inside, the party light and disco ball have none and batteries have to be added.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I always forget about Target, prob cuz the closest is about 20 miles ..

Just turn the music up Sickie


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Target stobe has two leds variable rate not bad for $2.50
Biglots strobe similar four leds variable rate $6.00
Old Time Pottery similar four leds variable rate and noise activated haunt sounds $6.00

btw : Target strobe the circuit board can have exteranal power (wall wart) just needs a few parts.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I look again at the target strobe.
To put a power plug on it would be simple as long as you have some soldering
experience.

The circuit board is etched and drilled for a power plug.

When you take it apart be careful the wires from the battery box are short and just soldered to the switch and a point on the board.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine says they will put Halloween items up after back to school is over.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

My Target didn't have the blacklights, but I did pick up the strobe. You can't beat the price, and it also came with batteries. No sign of other Halloween products yet.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just got back from our Target (school supply shopping) and of course, the strobes and blacklights were all gone......ok, WHO on this forum is coming to Ohio and wiping out the goods?????????????????


----------

